# KINSTON NY TRAIN AND HOBBY EXPO SUNDAY APRIL 6TH



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi ALL,
JUST WANTED TO LET YOU KNOW THAT THERE WILL BE A TRAIN AND HOBBY EXPO IN KINGSTON NY ON SUNDAY APRIL 6TH 10AM TO 4PM AT THE FORMER IBM COMPLEX JUST OFF EXIT 19 OF THE NY STATE THRUWAY  ON ENTERPRISE DR. COME OUT TO THE SHOW, ITS FOR A GOOD CASE TO SUPPORT A LOCAL MODEL RR CLUB THAT HAS BEEN IN KINGSTON FOR OVER 50 YEARS. THIS CLUB WAS MY FISRT INTRDUCTION TO TRAINS YEARS AGO WHEN I WAS A BOY.
 5 DALLOR FOR ADULTS 1DALLOR FOR KIDS, PLENTY TO DO HERE FOR MEN, WOMEN AND KIDS. I WILL BE SET UP UPSTAIRS SO COME BY AND SAY HELLO, 
THANK AGAIN
NICK


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick,


You're going to be running your large scale stuff ? I was under the impression that this was a show for the other scales.


Pat McCarty


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Pat,
Yes i will be there running a big layout of g scale, if you come stop by and say hello,
Nick.


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Was wondering if I could bring something to run. Do you need any help setting up ? 

Pat


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Pat,
uve got email....
Nick/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------

